# New to crow hunting...calling tapes and steel shot ect. ???



## wanderer (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, not really new, but I have never hunted them exclusively. So here are some questions.
1. Calling Tapes- The sporting goods store I work at part time has some tapes. My question is how sucessful would one be if one would just play the tapes in a regular tape player? The reason I ask is because I don't want to put too much money into this to start with. I have a walkman and independently (have their own batteries) powered speakers that are of reasonable quality. However, when there are gaps in the calling sequence, there is a lot of static noise. Will this matter? Or should I just order an e caller.
2. The public lands I intend to hunt on require nontoxic shot. Obviously I do not intend to buy hevishot for crows (way too much $$$) The loads I seem to think will work the best are Winchester 12 ga, 1 1/8 oz, #6 shot. The store I work at has these for $6.49/box (if I buy a case at a time I get the standard 5% discount plus some more if I talk to my boss). I have used these for small ducks over decoys with much sucess.
Oh and I have seen the crowbusters web page, but couldn't find any info on these topics.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## dwallace (Dec 27, 2004)

Buy an e-caller. You will need to get the sound projected out some distance if the birds are not close. I use heavy shot 1 1/4 3 in. Because I can. They fly high and are smarter than you and I. Good luck, Remember it is trial an error. The smaller the population the harder it will be. Just don't give yourself away to the birds or you might as well move to a new spot.


----------



## wanderer (Jan 5, 2005)

All right e-caller it is. I will also get a hand call for more range in sounds.
I will also pick up some #4 steel and #6 steel. If these don't work I have some (okay alot of :roll: ) 3" #2 steel. If that don't work I just picked up a case of 3" BBB for goose hunting. that should bring em down :rollin: 
thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Wanderer,
Bob Aronsohn here from Crow Busters. Hey, why don't you hunt on private land, that way you won't have to shoot steel shot? If you just don't have the time to go knocking on doors then I understand why you are hunting on public land. If you must, stay with the # 6 steel. If you ever hunt on private land a good trap load of 7 1/2's or 8's is shear murder on the crows.

You are going to need a unit with a lot more volume than your Walkman to hunt crows. Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn "Crow Buster Staff"


----------

